# Salt Dog TGS-02 tailgate/hitch mount spreaders



## matt-max (Dec 27, 2000)

We have eight Salt Dog TGS-02 tailgate/hitch mount ice melt spreaders with vibrators mounted for sale in Bloomington Indiana. Can load for you onsite. All spreaders are well-maintained and fully functional in good used condition. We have been unable to find quality operators for our snow removal service operations and are down-sizing. Please reply with any questions to 812-333-5296. thank you


----------

